# PB2-Plus vs PB13-ultra



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

give brief spec differences between PB2-Plus and PB13-Ultra. welcome to correct if I am wrong.:nerd:

SVS PB2-Plus [in 2004/Oct renamed to PB12-Plus/2], $1599, piano gloss.
# Exclusive SVS 12.3 high-output woofer X 2:yikes:
# 900 watt BASH amp with room PEQ compensation:devil:
# Down-firing configuration
# 4" high-flow flared port CURVE tuning X 3 
# Made in the Ohio SVS factory with USA made parts:sn:
# Selectable Hz modes, down to 16Hz
All built in the USA, its cutting-edge (and incredibly durable) cured exterior finish takes longer to ready in the high humidity present. :clap:

















SVS PB13-Ultra, $1599.
# Exclusive SVS Ultra-13" high-output woofer X 1:crying:
# 750 watt BASH amp with room compensation:rolleyesno:
# Front-firing configuration 
# 3.5" high-flow flared ports CURVE tuning X 3
# Assembled in the Ohio SVS factory with foreign made parts:hissyfit:
# Selectable Hz modes, down to 10Hz 









from my understanding, PB2-Plus mainly uses USA made parts, but new PB13-Ultra changes to more China made parts [includes cabinet]. thus SVS deleted 'made in USA' from carton.:huh:
made in USA
made in USA 2

so folks, which sub performs better?
which one will you buy, assume both are still available?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have heard both subs in question and without doubt the PB13Ultra is the best out of the 2, it is quite a step up in terms of performance for both movies and music.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also agree, the PB13U is by far the best sub for the job. I have one and its just amazing!


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

also have to go with the 13 Ultra,, not a night over day difference but it is there,, 

believe many try to buy American but when ya look around most homes at the cars, appliances, computers, tvs, misc electronics there is not much of anything that is all USA these days,, even if it is all or partially assembled here the subs are from abroad,, even our latest and most sophisticated USA jet fighter has major components assembled overseas,, 

I recall when the Zenith TV manufacture use to claim all American and they finally succumbed to Mexico with lower labor rates for chassis and sub components to try and stay competitive,, 

Derry


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Ultra bass drive unit is there best to date, it is just so much more refined than previous generations...


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

I own a PB13 ultra and I love it. I have never heard the PB2-plus.
I leave mine in 15hz tune after having played around with all available settings. Very articulate sub. I can't imagine people who own more than one!


----------



## robber (Jun 18, 2010)

i have one ultra 13 , i want second one now


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heard either but the ultra on the end of the model# makes me think it's probly better,Oh and from what i've read about them.:T


----------

